# medical check, smoking and alcohol



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello eveyone, I was wondering is smoking is a big deal during medical checks? also consumption of alcohol (avaragely)

I am not a heavy smoker max 1 packet in a month (sometimes in bar with friends) and also every friday and saturday a decent amount of drinking (I live in czech republic so beer is cheaper than water here and everybody drinks occasionally )

I just want to ask if any smokers had any problems or questions during medical check?


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

As long as you don't have lung or liver cancer it is not a big deal IMHO


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> As long as you don't have lung or liver cancer it is not a big deal IMHO


Maybe correct.

To OP: I would like to add that, most of the applicants for visa smoke ( One of my friend had the same doubt and he was so scared as he was a chain smoker. However, he everything was so good in his result and he got grant and is already working in Melbourne.)

I do not think it will be an issue (Including alcohol) as so many guys do consume it.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello eveyone, I was wondering is smoking is a big deal during medical checks? also consumption of alcohol (avaragely)
> 
> I am not a heavy smoker max 1 packet in a month (sometimes in bar with friends) and also every friday and saturday a decent amount of drinking (I live in czech republic so beer is cheaper than water here and everybody drinks occasionally )
> 
> I just want to ask if any smokers had any problems or questions during medical check?


I would recommend you to stop drinking for couple of days before going for medical test. You do not want to take any chances with the blood and urine test report. As others said, smoking is not a problem till you are diagnosed with any disease related to it.

Amit


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

amitk0703 said:


> smoking is not a problem till you are diagnosed with any disease related to it.
> Amit


..at which stage it becomes a serious problem - for DIAC and more importantly for yourself. :eyebrows:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I think you just have to make sure that you dont drink for atleast 24 hours before health tests else the beer will showup in the blood test and the aussie bro code will be activated activated automagically.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello eveyone, I was wondering is smoking is a big deal during medical checks? also consumption of alcohol (avaragely)
> 
> I am not a heavy smoker max 1 packet in a month (sometimes in bar with friends) and also every friday and saturday a decent amount of drinking (I live in czech republic so beer is cheaper than water here and everybody drinks occasionally )
> 
> I just want to ask if any smokers had any problems or questions during medical check?


It is legal to consume tobacco and alcohol in Australia (and Turkey, I imagine), and there are no restrictions on how much you can consume, so I cannot think of why it would be a problem even if alcohol / nictotine did come up in your medical report, unless you have related health issues.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

As soon as I saw the title I pounced on the thread . I am HEAVY smoker and HEAVY drinker myself . Thanks to the nature of work , I smoke atleast a pack daily (20 Cigs ) and I love drinking every alternative day . 

I am being told that as far as you don't have lung scars or liver related problem (swelling , heavy inflammation ) you should be OK .

Because of this I was very scared when I went for medical test for US and UAE Visa but I didn't face any issues . But again they were work Visas and not the permanent residency .

Hope this helps 

Regards 
PD


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

thank you for all the comments, i will not smoke and drink any alcohol for at least 2 weeks before the medical check (I just dont want to push my luck )

maybe a nice celebration will happen when i will get my golden e mail


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

srivasu said:


> ..at which stage it becomes a serious problem - for DIAC and more importantly for yourself. :eyebrows:


As I said if you are diagnosed with any disease due to smoking then it will be an issue for you to clear medicals.

Amit


----------

